# Help! Solid State Relay Fault - no coffee!!!



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

The SSR (below) has gone faulty in my machine somehow. No idea why but it has. I've had it out on the bench and tested it with a proper AC load on it too and no joy. Light comes on when the power is applied (LED on the SSR) but the output relay doesn't operate.

So - any ideas where I can get one of these quickly in the UK? Really don't want to order via Alibaba or ebay from china as I am going to be without coffee for up to a month without it!!

Not totally wedded to this design if there are other options - it's just a 240v AC input to 240v 20A output switch.

For reference the one I have is a MGR-1 A4820.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

There are loads on ebay from UK sellers... That's where mine came from, what about http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262883484435


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Perfect - thanks. Have been searching on ebay for all sorts and couldn't turn anything up. What you've suggested is perfect - thanks


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

We all use them but for the benefit of future readers it is worth pointing out that pretty much all these cheap SSRs on eBay are fake and won't handle the stated load. If you were to buy a genuine from farnell or whoever you would be looking at 30 quid or more.

Like I say we all use them as it doesn't make sense to spend 60 quid on ssrs in a Gaggia classic.

Just be aware and never leave the house, and preferably the room when the machine is on.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Interesting - are you suggesting it is better to just leave the machine standard (ie power routing through the pressure switch) rather than use an SSR? Especially as I get my HX machine to start up on a timer in the morning just before I get out of bed...


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

No no not at all, it's just something worth knowing...i have 3 dodgy SSRs attached to mine . I just feel it is worth people knowing!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow - great info and what a great teardown video. Usually videos like that just smash stuff to bits and then never explain things but this guy really does know his stuff. Brilliant !


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

(and obviously worrying that that is the same unit I've just bought, except I got it from a uk seller and it's a 240v input feed. (see link in the thread)


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Really interesting video, am still concerned Will's has failed as is only switching around 6 amps and am going to dismantle my identical unit (except rated at 10 amps) to look inside this morning.

I'd definitely check the resistance of your element Will, in the Francis Francis machines I repair (around 120 of them so far), the element is a very common failure and can start shorting to its own case as the internal insulation breaks down which would cause an ssr to fail.

Richard


----------

